

Show HN: Uprise.io – Informed content marketing - jamies888888
https://dashboard.uprise.io

======
xyby
Interesting. Sharers and Influencers are sortable by "verified", "followers"
and "shares". What are "verified" and "shares"?

~~~
jamies888888
Thanks for the feedback!

Verified is just if they've got a verified Twitter account. Shares is a
grouped sum of the amount of articles that user has shared from the current
page you're on.

Any other questions, let me know.

~~~
xyby
Ok, thanks for the info.

With "the current page you are on" you mean the site? So if i look at an
article from Business Insider and see "shares: 5" that person has shared 5
articles from Business Insider?

When looking at an article page, below are "Sharers" and "Influencers". What
are these two lists? Both seem to contain people who shared the article.

I wonder if the follower count has any value to measure influence. I often see
people with over 100k followers, but their tweets get near zero likes or
retweets, so they probably have no influence at all.

~~~
leefireant
Thanks for the comment, i am Lee a co-founder of Uprise.io. If you are on a
publisher view page such as
[https://dashboard.uprise.io/publishers/view/178](https://dashboard.uprise.io/publishers/view/178)
where it says shares in the table, that signifies the total shares from the
category the publisher sits within. So in this instance
[https://dashboard.uprise.io/sharers/view/esmartme](https://dashboard.uprise.io/sharers/view/esmartme)
has shared 50 articles from within the business category for the date range
selected.

This helps when building audiences as you can tie people that have shared to a
category, helping you build content they are likely to have an interest in.

With regards to sharers and influencers, we categorise these people and rate
them. Influencers are the people that have pull within the category you are
viewing and sharers are people that may not have the same influence as an
influencer but have an interest in the subject.

You are right to consider engagement levels when looking at these people that
is why we believe the sharers data we have is so valuable, because these
people can be used to seed content out to and that will add value for them,
and you.

If you have any further questions we would be happy to help out and answer
them. ^Lee

------
SDockerty
Really like this site, just went through payment, was super speedy! How are
you handling payments??

~~~
jamies888888
Thanks, glad you liked it enough to spend your hard-earned cash!

We're using Stripe for the payment back end. Highly recommended - so simple to
integrate.

